# Post your Panoramics!



## LOALTD (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm no pano master, but I occasionally dabble in some stitching.


This is a crop from a 13-shot (vertical) stitch of Denali and the Alaska range. All shots were at 200mm, f/11. I stitched them with auto-pano giga.


Great place to shoot, stupid easy. Just pull into the parking lot and walk 5 minutes!


----------



## zim (Jun 12, 2015)

Very nice for a 'dabble' !! ;D

That describes me too, I'd like to post a couple but what's the best way to reduce the size to under the site limit and still retain a semblance or the original? PE - Save to Web just crashes


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2015)

Well done.


----------



## LOALTD (Jun 12, 2015)

zim said:


> Very nice for a 'dabble' !! ;D
> 
> That describes me too, I'd like to post a couple but what's the best way to reduce the size to under the site limit and still retain a semblance or the original? PE - Save to Web just crashes




Good question, I'm not entirely sure. I think I used 89% quality on photoshop and it was small enough? Re-sized to 1080 pixels on the long side.


Click: thanks!


----------



## Famateur (Jun 12, 2015)

Took this a couple of weeks ago. Don't remember how many portrait shots this took, but it was pouring down rain, and I had pulled over to shoot out the window of my car. Glad my 70-200 is weather sealed! And yes, it really was that dark -- inky black dark under that cloud...


----------



## Pookie (Jun 12, 2015)

Tahoe Basin - Heavenly Ski (Snowboard) Resort


----------



## rcarca (Jun 12, 2015)

Pano of the clouds:



Cloudscape by Richard Anderson, on Flickr

Done in LR CC

Richard


----------



## michemi (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi im new to this forum 
thought i'd post a few pics from my trip to Barcelona last week.
none of these a particularly well stitched but thats fine by me


----------



## GaabNZ (Jun 12, 2015)

Paradise Pier at California Adventure, Disneyland.



Paradise-Pier-Pano by Gary Ashton, on Flickr


----------



## Omni Images (Jun 12, 2015)

I shoot a lot of panos ... have used my son's 5DII and use my 1D4 a lot, now use my Phase One with P45+ back on a Manfrotto 303+ pano head ... here's a few stitched images from the Phase One.


----------



## Chisox2335 (Jun 12, 2015)

One from the Grand Canyon and one of the Milky Way locally


----------



## GaabNZ (Jun 12, 2015)

20 shot panoramic of Auckland city, taken from the top of the dormant volcano Rangitoto in the Hauraki Gulf.



Auckland panoramic 20 shot by Gary Ashton, on Flickr


----------



## mb66energy (Jun 12, 2015)

Me to ... 3 out of perhaps 10 pano sequences in the last 14 years since going digital ...

(1) Bergen, Norway with G2
(2) Frankfurt am Main, Germany with 600D or 40D
(3) Mountains in South Tyrolia, Italia with 40D

Pano (3) was very tricky in postprocess because the lighting conditions changed during capture perhaps while the sun was wandering through some contrails ...


----------



## The Elusive Panda (Jun 12, 2015)

This panorama is made of 6 handheld shots on a Yashica 124 with TMax 400 film, scanned and stitched with ICE.


----------



## mbj68 (Jun 12, 2015)

Kauffman Stadium during the Home Run Derby for All Star Weekend





Arrowhead Stadium for a Sunday Night Game with Denver





Nelson Atkins Museum of Art





Nichols Fountain Turned Blue for the Royals during the World Series last Year


----------



## surapon (Jun 12, 2015)

Fly near by the White House, Washington DC.


----------



## surapon (Jun 12, 2015)

In Greece


----------



## keithfullermusic (Jun 12, 2015)

Loch Lomond Panoramic by Keith Fuller, on Flickr


----------



## bereninga (Jun 12, 2015)

Just wanted to say that I love this thread. Sorry I have nothing but kudos to give to the contributors here. Very inspiring and keep the images coming please. Thanks!


----------



## Abn0021 (Jun 12, 2015)

Opposed to all the beautiful landscapes, I like to include my wife in mine. 

Taken with Fujifilm x100T and Iphone 5.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 12, 2015)

bereninga said:


> Just wanted to say that I love this thread. Sorry I have nothing but kudos to give to the contributors here. Very inspiring and keep the images coming please. Thanks!



+1, this is my "subscription" post to this thread (I'll try to post some pano sooner or later, too)



LOALTD said:


> I'm no pano master, but I occasionally dabble in some stitching. [...] Great place to shoot, stupid easy. Just pull into the parking lot and walk 5 minutes!



Yeah, there's your problem. When I did my first panos, I went "omh how totally beautiful and unusual this is", but now the "one row" static landscape panos are all over the place and it'll get worse with LR6.



Abn0021 said:


> Opposed to all the beautiful landscapes, I like to include my wife in mine. Taken with Fujifilm x100T and Iphone 5.



Nice .. and it proves you don't need a ff camera with an expensive uwa lens for these. It's like macro being at least on par with a smaller crop sensor than with full frame.

Personally, I'm currently also trying panos with movement in them (making deghosting necessary) and multiple rows (making it more important to play around with the projection to make it still look somewhat natural-ish w/o the fisheye look).


----------



## Abn0021 (Jun 12, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> bereninga said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to say that I love this thread. Sorry I have nothing but kudos to give to the contributors here. Very inspiring and keep the images coming please. Thanks!
> ...



True. I actually shoot FF, but didnt want to lug it around on our honeymoon (top 2 photos) so I rented the x100T. Neat little thing and easy to take everywhere, but discrete enough not to ruin the moment with needing to take a photo. Side note, x100t captures in camera panoramics similar to iphones. 

Most of my panoramics are actually shots of people. Especially when I'm at a graduation or something. I only have a medium-tele prime, but everyone says "hey photographer, lets get a huge group shot!"

The ones above I wanted to capture more of the scene we were in and the moment.


----------



## Halfrack (Jun 12, 2015)

I find the stitching that LR CC can do is amazing - literally, I feed in images, and out comes this (as a DNG):

www.gigapan.com/gigapans/fc286e54436c13d5af71ce4c08780ca6

Shot with Pentax 645z with the Novoflex VR-system II - it does amazing things, they need to sell an adapter to take it to 2 moving axis. I manually had to adjust to do 3 rows of images. I want to see what a Gigapan Pro would do to make it easier.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 12, 2015)

I have played with people moving around so they show up in multiple places of the panorama..... There is lots of fun to be had....


----------



## NancyP (Jun 12, 2015)

Oh, now I am inspired to stitch up my tugboats plus cargo rafts on the Missouri and Mississippi Rivers.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 12, 2015)

You all known where that is.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 12, 2015)

Rocky said:


> You all known where that is.



I always envision a "photographed x times" counter on landmark objects so you can see how large the digital data heap already is containing the exact same image :-> ... my local frontrunners are brandenburg gate and the reichstag.

I'd really like to know what the world's most photographed object/scene is, pano or not. Eiffel tower?


----------



## Rocky (Jun 12, 2015)

Speaking of Land Mark, All 3 land mark in one place.


----------



## DJD (Jun 12, 2015)

Puget Sound at Sunset from down town Seattle






Model: Canon EOS 7D
ISO: 400
Exposure: 1/60 sec
Aperture: 4.0
Focal Length: 40mm


----------



## LOALTD (Jun 12, 2015)

(almost) 360 degree panoramic from the summit of East Twin Peak near Butte, AK.


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Jun 12, 2015)

I've gotten really big into panoramas, I just really love the quality you can get from them. Here is a whole bunch of my favorite pano shots with my Canon 5d mkii and S100.



Milky Way Panorama by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_8657-Edit by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_2712-2 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_2747-2 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



House Rock by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



Abandon Barn by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_5879-Edit by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_7755-Edit by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



Madison River Pano by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_8227-Edit by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_8853-Edit by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



Palisades Falls at Sunset by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



Abandoned Red Barn by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



Sourdough Canyon by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_3289-Edit by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



Porsche 993 Wallpaper by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 13, 2015)

LOALTD said:


> (almost) 360 degree panoramic from the summit of East Twin Peak near Butte, AK.



Lovely shot. Well done LOALTD.


----------



## Click (Jun 13, 2015)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> I've gotten really big into panoramas, I just really love the quality you can get from them. Here is a whole bunch of my favorite pano shots with my Canon 5d mkii and S100.




Beautiful series, Andy. I really like the first picture. Nicely done.


----------



## PTT (Jun 13, 2015)

Barcelona from Park Güell


----------



## Rocky (Jun 13, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> Rocky said:
> 
> 
> > You all known where that is.
> ...


This is almost a180 degree panaramic to show the 2 landmarks in one picture with the harbor in between. I will not post it if it is just one of them. Just as you said, it will be the "same picture".


----------



## jd7 (Jun 13, 2015)

Some really great panoramas in this thread! Certainly motivates me to make more panoramas - and get better at doing them!

Hawks Bay, NSW, Australia


----------



## jd7 (Jun 13, 2015)

Queenstown, NZ


----------



## jd7 (Jun 13, 2015)

Awaroa, on the Abel Tasman track in NZ


----------



## jd7 (Jun 13, 2015)

Anchorage bay, on the Abel Tasman track in NZ

(Yes, it's a shame about that tree in the middle! I should see if I can remove it with Photoshop.)


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 13, 2015)

Some very nice images here.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 13, 2015)

This processed image resulted from two identical panos of the Boston skyline, taken from across the Charles River on the Cambridge side near MIT, one shot at night and the other the next day.

"_A Day on Planet Boston_"


----------



## Click (Jun 13, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> "_A Day on Planet Boston_"




Pretty cool image. 8) Well done Neuro.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 13, 2015)

Click said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > "_A Day on Planet Boston_"
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 13, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> This processed image resulted from two identical panos of the Boston skyline, taken from across the Charles River on the Cambridge side near MIT, one shot at night and the other the next day.



You're doing actual photography, too :-> !? ... great image, I'll make sure I'll copy this technique on the next possible occasion. I was always wondering what this projection mode is good for


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 13, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > This processed image resulted from two identical panos of the Boston skyline, taken from across the Charles River on the Cambridge side near MIT, one shot at night and the other the next day.
> ...



Have fun with it! The shot above was in late fall, I also did the same pano in a winter snowstorm with the river mostly frozen. I'll collect another this summer then do a horizontal blend across the seasons.


----------



## dcm (Jun 13, 2015)

Fort Logan National Cemetary with M3+11-22. Think I need to come back on a sunny day to shoot with 6D+11-24.




FLNC by dvmtthws, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky (Jun 13, 2015)

LOALTD said:


> I'm no pano master, but I occasionally dabble in some stitching.
> 
> 
> This is a crop from a 13-shot (vertical) stitch of Denali and the Alaska range. All shots were at 200mm, f/11. I stitched them with auto-pano giga.
> ...



Besides high resolution, is there any other reason why 200mm lens is used. You can get the same view with a 21mm lens. Thanks


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 13, 2015)

Rocky said:


> LOALTD said:
> 
> 
> > I'm no pano master, but I occasionally dabble in some stitching.
> ...


You can blow up to print real big...... I have an 80 foot long image running around the top 2 feet of the walls of a room....you need lots of pixels for that....

Besides, you get less distortion and a much sharper image at 200mm than at 21.

Sometimes your panorama exceeds the width of your widest lens.


----------



## meywd (Jun 13, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> Rocky said:
> 
> 
> > LOALTD said:
> ...



Also with the wide lens, the whole mountain range will be a line in the middle of the photo, you will not get the details that makes it interesting


----------



## Larsskv (Jun 13, 2015)

I have been following CR for quite some time, and this is my first post. I would like to share a panorama with all of you. Taken in Jotunheimen, Norway on 1st of May this winter. Panorama with stitched pictures from the 7DII and 135L.


----------



## meywd (Jun 13, 2015)

Larsskv said:


> I have been following CR for quite some time, and this is my first post. I would like to share a panorama with all of you. Taken in Jotunheimen, Norway on 1st of May this winter. Panorama with stitched pictures from the 7DII and 135L.



Beautiful photo Larsskv, welcome to CR.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 13, 2015)

meywd said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Rocky said:
> ...


You have over exaggerated the situation. The height of the mountain range is 1/5.6 of the picture width. how can it be a line. also if you look at the picture from the screen, you have more than enough detail with a good lens. I do agree with Don Haines. If we need super large enlargement. Pano is the way to go.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 13, 2015)

Has anyone of you look at your own Pano at the pixel level and find "fault" at the stitching area???


----------



## meywd (Jun 13, 2015)

Rocky said:


> Has anyone of you look at your own Pano at the pixel level and find "fault" at the stitching area???



I don't look at the pixel level because usually the pano is too big to care about that, but if i find an issue, I either fix it with a healing brush, or delete the pano 

that is of course if its not caused by the stitching software.


----------



## meywd (Jun 13, 2015)

Rocky said:


> meywd said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



you are right in that I exaggerated, because the case I have in mind is the difference between a 14mm and a pano with 70mm, but in his case its near that 21mm vs 200mm, thats a big difference, its 1/5.6 of the picture at 200mm, but at 20mm, there will be lots of sky and land in the picture as well.

edit: check the attached image for example.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 14, 2015)

Larsskv said:


> I have been following CR for quite some time, and this is my first post. I would like to share a panorama with all of you. Taken in Jotunheimen, Norway on 1st of May this winter. Panorama with stitched pictures from the 7DII and 135L.


Nice picture. Welcome to CR.


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2015)

Larsskv said:


> I have been following CR for quite some time, and this is my first post. I would like to share a panorama with all of you. Taken in Jotunheimen, Norway on 1st of May this winter. Panorama with stitched pictures from the 7DII and 135L.



Very nice first post. Welcome to CR.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 14, 2015)

Rocky said:


> meywd said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...


If you use a wide angle lens, minimum distortion is when the camera is level. Tilt it up or down and you see keys toning (vertical elements leaning in or out). Shooting a panorama with multiple shots at a longer focal length will yield less distortion. Yes, you can correct in Photoshop, but the less correction an image needs, the better.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 14, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> Sometimes your panorama exceeds the width of your widest lens.



I find that's ususlly the case for me. I generally shoot panos in portrait orientation, with a focal length that captures the vertical height I need. The Boston panos above were at 70mm, with 11 shots stitched.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 14, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes your panorama exceeds the width of your widest lens.
> ...



Prey, is there any guideline on how large the frame overlap should be for this portrait-type stitching?

Ttoo much overlap tends to confuse the pano software unless you manually de-ghost, but too little overlap can result in the software failing to merge the pano at all. I'm usually using 1/3rd overlap in portrait mode, even more when movement is involved (i.e. more potential de-ghosting data). 

But that's just me randomly trying and I'd like to get some expert input/article outside picking random google search results. My guess is that it should depend on the focal length/distortion of the lens, too.


----------



## meywd (Jun 14, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



Well, 30-40%, I am not sure if that always works, for example if I am shooting someone with blown out sky's, the sky's may not stitch, and I am not sure that it's the overlap percentage because this happens always with sky and rarely with ground, but I am using 200mm which makes it harder I guess to nail large panos


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 14, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> Prey, is there any guideline on how large the frame overlap should be for this portrait-type stitching?
> 
> Ttoo much overlap tends to confuse the pano software unless you manually de-ghost, but too little overlap can result in the software failing to merge the pano at all. I'm usually using 1/3rd overlap in portrait mode, even more when movement is involved (i.e. more potential de-ghosting data).
> 
> But that's just me randomly trying and I'd like to get some expert input/article outside picking random google search results. My guess is that it should depend on the focal length/distortion of the lens, too.



I also generally use ~1/3 overlap and it's worked well, but I'm far from an expert on this.


----------



## msm (Jun 14, 2015)

Larsskv said:


> I have been following CR for quite some time, and this is my first post. I would like to share a panorama with all of you. Taken in Jotunheimen, Norway on 1st of May this winter. Panorama with stitched pictures from the 7DII and 135L.



Nice view of familiar mountains, like how Sagi looks from that angle. Taken from Storebjørn?


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 14, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Prey, is there any guideline on how large the frame overlap should be for this portrait-type stitching?
> ...


Somewhere in the documentation for "Autopano Giga" it recommended 25% overlap.......


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 14, 2015)

meywd said:


> Well, 30-40%





neuroanatomist said:


> I also generally use ~1/3 overlap





Don Haines said:


> it recommended 25% overlap.......



There's your problem - I'm undecided between 1/4, 1/3 or even more - these do make a significant difference in exposures requried for a larger pano esp. when it has multiple rows.

For completely static tripod with a sharp lens 1/4 should be fine, but for all possible situations a static number is bound to sub-optimal ... it depends on several factors what's "best" and I couldn't find a systematic analysis yet.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 14, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> meywd said:
> 
> 
> > Well, 30-40%
> ...



I doubt you'll find a systematic analysis because it's going to depend on the stitching software and even more on the scene itself.


----------



## Larsskv (Jun 14, 2015)

msm said:


> Larsskv said:
> 
> 
> > I have been following CR for quite some time, and this is my first post. I would like to share a panorama with all of you. Taken in Jotunheimen, Norway on 1st of May this winter. Panorama with stitched pictures from the 7DII and 135L.
> ...



That is spot on! Taken from a little below the top of Storebjørn. I have a nice panorama of Fannaråken, taken from the same spot. i might share it later.

To those of you who have commented on my image, thank you for your kind words!


----------



## Rocky (Jun 14, 2015)

I am the "shoot an run" type. Therefore I do not have the luxury to use tripod or pano head. I always hand hold the camera. I have been using somewhere between 25 and 35 percent overlap. It works well for me. My real problem on pano shots are ghosting, when there are people and water in the over lapping area (due to constant changing of position). I am very picky on the result of pano. I always look at them at pixel level in stitched area to make sure that they are good. I only shot pano when my lens is not wide enough or I want a near 180 or 360 degree of the scenery. Once in a blue moon, I may do a pano for high resolution, just for the fun of it ( the Istanbul shot). I have been using Photoshop for pano. It work very well for me. Also for me 35mm( equivalent focal length) is the most suitable lens for me. It is relatively wide with low distortion for stitching.


----------



## Tinky (Jun 14, 2015)

1. A 360 taken at Glen Trool in Scotland. Lovely place. Horrible midges. I wanted better. But I wanted at least half my face not bitten away.


----------



## Tinky (Jun 14, 2015)

2. I must have been bored. A roughly 180 from the Law in Dundee, using of all things, an Arsat TS with some T dialled in.


----------



## Tinky (Jun 14, 2015)

3. Another 360. The park next to where I live. I think I was just testing out a nodal point with a 454 plate. I recall it was a 28mm lens which was my favourite for this kind of thing (on APS-C, so effective 45ish?) nice and neutral blends.


----------



## Tinky (Jun 14, 2015)

4. Loch Lomond from Duck Bay at Dawn. A try out for a new (to me) EOS 20D. Samyang 35mm f1.4. I think this was 3 or 4 combined, but the camera was in vertical mode to get more foreground.


----------



## Tinky (Jun 14, 2015)

5. Gourock Bay from Lyle Hill at Dusk. A fantastic part of the country. Right on the Highland boundary fault. No better pleasure for me than sailing these waters on a calmish day.


----------



## meywd (Jun 14, 2015)

Dana by Mahmoud Darwish, on Flickr


----------



## meywd (Jun 14, 2015)

Untitled by Mahmoud Darwish, on Flickr


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 14, 2015)

Tinky, Meywd, nice images!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 14, 2015)

@Tinky - I quite like #4


----------



## meywd (Jun 14, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> Tinky, Meywd, nice images!



Thank you Don.




Al-Balad - Central Amman by Mahmoud Darwish, on 500px Full Res on Gigapan


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi Tinky. 
Lovely series of images, I dof my hat to anyone that stands around in midge territory, not that moving helps that much! We (my parents and I) used to visit Cumbria, the Alston moors about the end of September, early October, my overwhelming memories are of midges so damn thick over the streams that you could darn near walk across on them! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



Tinky said:


> 1. A 360 taken at Glen Trool in Scotland. Lovely place. Horrible midges. I wanted better. But I wanted at least half my face not bitten away.


----------



## Tinky (Jun 15, 2015)

I did a shoot following a 36 hour race around 10 years ago, extreme marathon runners trying to complete the 96 miles of the West Highland Way non-stop on the longest day of the year.

We left Milngavie at 1am, and arrived at Balmaha with the pack at dawn, around 4.30am, I got out the car and thought we had disturbed a heist as everybody was wearing tights over their faces.

After about 3 seconds I realised why.
Straight back in the car, of course with about 300 of the swines sucking my face off. They were in the vents for weeks after.

But, true professional that I am, I got the shots I required.


----------



## Famateur (Jun 15, 2015)

@Marsu42: I've always used 1/3 overlap (both for landscape and portrait stitches, and it's always worked fine for me. Why 1/3? Because the "Rule of 3rds" overlay on the LCD makes it easy! 

@Tinky: Ick...Midges. The only thing I really disliked about camping on the Isle of Skye...


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 15, 2015)

Famateur said:


> @Tinky: Ick...Midges. The only thing I really disliked about camping on the Isle of Skye...


It's blackfly season around here....

http://www.nfb.ca/film/blackfly/


----------



## faccray (Jun 15, 2015)

Thought I would include this. CC welcome.


----------



## Tinky (Jun 15, 2015)

beutiful use of aspect, great lead, great composition, subtle mastery of light and colour, an image that is both technically proficient and aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Omni Images (Jun 15, 2015)

Or you can just shoot film on a 617
No stitching required


----------



## Omni Images (Jun 15, 2015)

A few stitches from the little town just 5ks up the road from here.


----------



## Click (Jun 15, 2015)

Omni Images said:


> Or you can just shoot film on a 617
> No stitching required




Lovely shots. I especially like the first picture. Well done Omni Images.


----------



## MShannon (Jun 15, 2015)

I do single frames and digital stitches, but prefer shooting 617 film on my Fuji GX617.

These are film, I put some stitches up later.


----------



## meywd (Jun 15, 2015)

MShannon said:


> I do single frames and digital stitches, but prefer shooting 617 film on my Fuji GX617.
> 
> These are film, I put some stitches up later.



Wonderful shots MShannon, I like the second one most, welcome to CR.


----------



## Click (Jun 15, 2015)

MShannon said:


> I do single frames and digital stitches, but prefer shooting 617 film on my Fuji GX617.
> 
> These are film, I put some stitches up later.



Beautiful. I especially like the last picture.

...And welcome to CR


----------



## JClark (Jun 15, 2015)

More waterfalls for everyone


----------



## JClark (Jun 15, 2015)

And some desert as well.


----------



## Tinky (Jun 15, 2015)

m shannon..

Port logan? great colour on those bluebells.


Great work alround folks


----------



## Click (Jun 15, 2015)

JClark said:


> More waterfalls for everyone



Lovely. Well done.


----------



## LOALTD (Jun 16, 2015)

Rocky said:


> LOALTD said:
> 
> 
> > I'm no pano master, but I occasionally dabble in some stitching.
> ...




Good question! Resolution is definitely a part of it, but, generally, I find telephotos to have much better optical quality that wide-angles. I took a very similar photo with a 24mm and had a bunch of distracting foreground and too much sky. When I cropped them off, I was left with an image that wasn't anywhere near as crisp as this one. 


I also felt that a pano would do the tallest mountain in North America a bit more justice


----------



## LOALTD (Jun 18, 2015)

Two-shot HDR pano of Eklutna Lake in South-central Alaska


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 18, 2015)

Sometimes I use stitching to get a wider angle view than the lens I have with me..... The following picture is 4 images with a 17mm lens stitched together for an ultrawide view....


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 18, 2015)

These two panoramas were taken of a fantastic sunset on a canoe trip last year....


----------



## Click (Jun 18, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> These two panoramas were taken of a fantastic sunset on a canoe trip last year....




Great shots, Don. Nicely done.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 19, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> A five shot panoramic shot on the 6D + 40 mil pancake, ISO 100, f11, @1/15. Take in the Fairy Glen near Betws-y-Coed ( means prayer house in the forest originally), Snowdonia, England. I've been trying to get a picture of this when the light is right and it looks magical, for years.
> 
> All one exposure with the exception of the extreme highlights in the water which is two stops less.



That is a fantastic shot.....


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 19, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > A five shot panoramic shot on the 6D + 40 mil pancake, ISO 100, f11, @1/15. Take in the Fairy Glen near Betws-y-Coed ( means prayer house in the forest originally), Snowdonia, England. I've been trying to get a picture of this when the light is right and it looks magical, for years.
> ...



Many thanks Don, it's only taken me about twenty years to get that one !

And +1 on you comment about using panoramic stitching to make a single prime lens wider. If I'm wanting really minimum gear I just take the camera body and a 40 or 50 mm lens. No problem with field of view


----------



## Rocky (Jun 20, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> A five shot panoramic shot on the 6D + 40 mil pancake, ISO 100, f11, @1/15. Take in the Fairy Glen near Betws-y-Coed ( means prayer house in the forest originally), Snowdonia, England. I've been trying to get a picture of this when the light is right and it looks magical, for years.
> 
> All one exposure with the exception of the extreme highlights in the water which is two stops less.


Great picture. Just out of curiosity, Do you see any "fault" (at pixel level) in the stitching area that contains water?? Also what software are you using? Thanks


----------



## RobertG. (Jun 20, 2015)

Istanbul seen from the Galata Tower





Full size here: http://www.robertgallphotography.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/P11_Istanbul_Panorama.jpg
It was taken with the TS-E 45mm and TS-E 17mm hand held because tripods are not allowed up there.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 20, 2015)

Rocky said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > A five shot panoramic shot on the 6D + 40 mil pancake, ISO 100, f11, @1/15. Take in the Fairy Glen near Betws-y-Coed ( means prayer house in the forest originally), Snowdonia, England. I've been trying to get a picture of this when the light is right and it looks magical, for years.
> ...



Sometimes, yes. The water was flowing quite fast in this shot. Any issues I use a patch frame to replace that data.


----------



## zim (Jun 20, 2015)

I have no idea how to reduce size of these files but still look reasonable!

500D/40mm Pancake/3 frame stitch PTGui
From a tour bus stopped at lights


----------



## zim (Jun 20, 2015)

500D/40mm Pancake/24 frame stitch PTGui
Strange thing about this stitch is that I could have used a projection which would have given me less distortion at the edges but I preferred this.


----------



## zim (Jun 20, 2015)

500D/40mm Pancake/28 frame stitch PTGui
The fun is zooming in and doing a 'Where's Wally' on the original.
The same moped appears three times in this pano. I could have removed two but amused me to leave them.
Distortion is pretty bad on the left hand side.


----------



## Mickat (Jun 21, 2015)

Here are a few from travelling up the center of Australia and visiting Ayers Rock (Uluru).


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2015)

Mickat said:


> Here are a few from travelling up the center of Australia and visiting Ayers Rock (Uluru).



Very nice. I really like the 3rd one.


----------



## zim (Jun 21, 2015)

7D/40mm Pancake/12 frame portrait stitch PTGui
Callander Ice Circle


----------



## Eldar (Jun 21, 2015)

I just made a 6 image stitch of the view from a house I´m renting on Crete. Shot with the 5DSR ... End result 270MP. I tried to export to 4MP, but LR refused. Does anyone know a way around this?


----------



## meywd (Jun 21, 2015)

Eldar said:


> I just made a 6 image stitch of the view from a house I´m renting on Crete. Shot with the 5DSR ... End result 270MP. I tried to export to 4MP, but LR refused. Does anyone know a way around this?



Reduce resolution?


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 21, 2015)

meywd said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering the same thing.... what if you resampled your 6 images to 50% size and tried again with the smaller source images?

BTW, I have been using AutoPano Giga.... so far I have not managed to choke it, despite one panorama with 168 18Mpixel images....


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 21, 2015)

Eldar said:


> I just made a 6 image stitch of the view from a house I´m renting on Crete. Shot with the 5DSR ... End result 270MP. I tried to export to 4MP, but LR refused. Does anyone know a way around this?



Push the 'Export" button, in 'File Settings' choose Quality 80, then in the 'Image Sizing' section choose 'Resize to Fit - Long Edge' then put in a reasonable pixel number I use 700 for inline posts and up to 1,500 if I think people might want to see it bigger.


----------



## LOALTD (Jun 22, 2015)

Cityscape of my new hometown. Used a 400mm DO IS USM (Mk I) and about 7-8 vertical shots. Borrowed the lens from CPS, wanted something to test it on close to home.


----------



## telemaq76 (Jun 27, 2015)

City of Rouen, in Normandy, france


----------



## RobertG. (Jun 27, 2015)

Terre-de-Haut, Guadeloupe, France




Full size here: http://www.robertgallphotography.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/P12_Terre-de-Haut.jpg


----------



## Click (Jun 27, 2015)

RobertG. said:


> Terre-de-Haut, Guadeloupe, France



Very nice shot, Robert.


----------



## DJL329 (Jul 4, 2015)

A three-shot panorama I did back in May.

"Brush Strokes"



on Flickr by DJL329


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 4, 2015)

Here's an example of what to do when you don't have a wide enough lens... This pano is from a dozen images (two rows portrait orientation) shot hand held at 17mm on a 60D. It covers about 150 degrees horizontal and 90 degrees vertical.

Stitched together, it shows the large rain cloud rolling in towards me. Even if I had a 10mm lens with me, I could not have captured it in one shot.


----------



## Click (Jul 5, 2015)

DJL329 said:


> A three-shot panorama I did back in May.
> 
> "Brush Strokes"



Lovely light. Well done Daniel.


----------



## Click (Jul 5, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> Here's an example of what to do when you don't have a wide enough lens... This pano is from a dozen images (two rows portrait orientation) shot hand held at 17mm on a 60D. It covers about 150 degrees horizontal and 90 degrees vertical.
> 
> Stitched together, it shows the large rain cloud rolling in towards me. Even if I had a 10mm lens with me, I could not have captured it in one shot.



I really like the sky. Nicely done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi Don. 
Lovely shot, well done with the alignment hand held. Did you get caught by the rain from that cloud?

Cheers, Graham. 



Don Haines said:


> Here's an example of what to do when you don't have a wide enough lens... This pano is from a dozen images (two rows portrait orientation) shot hand held at 17mm on a 60D. It covers about 150 degrees horizontal and 90 degrees vertical.
> 
> Stitched together, it shows the large rain cloud rolling in towards me. Even if I had a 10mm lens with me, I could not have captured it in one shot.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 5, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Don.
> Lovely shot, well done with the alignment hand held. Did you get caught by the rain from that cloud?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


made it back to the car about 10 seconds before a wall of rain


----------



## GammyKnee (Jul 6, 2015)

A crop from a somewhat wider pano of Largs a little while after sunset. This is probably about six shots' worth, taken with 5D3 + 70-200 f4.




Largs Gloaming Pano by Paul Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 6, 2015)

GammyKnee said:


> A crop from a somewhat wider pano of Largs a little while after sunset. This is probably about six shots' worth, taken with 5D3 + 70-200 f4.



Lovely shot, Paul. Nicely done.


----------



## Tinky (Jul 6, 2015)

Lovely. You know I had toyed with a wee trip to Largs tonight.. made do with the upper Clyde. Lovely work.


----------



## GammyKnee (Jul 6, 2015)

Cheers Click and Tinky.

Largs does seem to get some nice sunsets and golden hour light. Definitely worth a visit.


----------



## Tinky (Jul 6, 2015)

Just a nice change from the ubiquitous Portencross Pier


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi GammyKnee. 
Beautiful colours, thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham. 



GammyKnee said:


> A crop from a somewhat wider pano of Largs a little while after sunset. This is probably about six shots' worth, taken with 5D3 + 70-200 f4.


----------



## RyanRock (Jul 10, 2015)

GammyKnee said:


> A crop from a somewhat wider pano of Largs a little while after sunset. This is probably about six shots' worth, taken with 5D3 + 70-200 f4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful for sure!


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Jul 10, 2015)

Incredible sunset I saw last night while at a concert in Montana. Canon S100 Pano



Absaroka Range At Sunset by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 10, 2015)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> Incredible sunset I saw last night while at a concert in Montana. Canon S100 Pano




Awesome. 8) Beautiful shot Andy


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 10, 2015)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> Incredible sunset I saw last night while at a concert in Montana. Canon S100 Pano
> 
> 
> 
> Absaroka Range At Sunset by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


I am glad someone got some good out of those forest fires.... (redder sunsets)


----------



## GammyKnee (Jul 10, 2015)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> Incredible sunset I saw last night while at a concert in Montana. Canon S100 Pano



Gorgeous!


----------



## bereninga (Jul 16, 2015)

A lake near Bois Cheri in Mauritius. 6D, 16-35mm f4. Made of 8 images.



Panorama of Bois Cheri Tea Plantation in Mauritius by Vincent Lim Show Chen, on Flickr


----------



## cayenne (Jul 16, 2015)

Here's one of my first ones, I was just futzing around with my Rokinon 14mm rectilinear lens while out in the middle of a swamp during a movie shoot just east of New Orleans.

I'd not worked much before with panos, or the Adaptive Wide Angle Filter...and smart objects. I crashed PS a few times with all the smart objects, etc....but finally got it all to work. Again first effort, you can see some bad artifacts on the right side, but I just liked the 'feel' of the resultant image, and just was a good remembrance of the first day I was on a movie set, and watching each step for snakes and other critters....

cayenne


----------



## Click (Jul 16, 2015)

Very nice shot, Cayenne.


----------



## Lesmen27 (Jul 16, 2015)

sunrise in the Netherlands



pan_150421_001 by 123_456, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi Lesmen. 
Great shot, love the colours, also I really like the Netherlands as a holiday destination, had some great times there. 
Was this shot taken near a busy airport by any chance, I like the criss cross vapour trails, they act as upside down lead lines. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Lesmen27 said:


> sunrise in the Netherlands


----------



## Mickat (Jul 18, 2015)

Here are some more from my trip to the centre of Aus.


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2015)

Mickat said:


> Here are some more from my trip to the centre of Aus.



Very nice series. I really like the first pano.


----------



## Lesmen27 (Jul 18, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Lesmen.
> Great shot, love the colours, also I really like the Netherlands as a holiday destination, had some great times there.
> Was this shot taken near a busy airport by any chance, I like the criss cross vapour trails, they act as upside down lead lines.
> 
> ...


----------



## chauncey (Jul 19, 2015)

Panoramics can mean many things...from BIF series, to a large, multipart Dove to an assembled, 
macro shot Orchid. All are over 40" @ 300ppi. Click to view full size.


----------



## Click (Jul 19, 2015)

Beautiful series, chauncey. Well done.


----------



## zim (Jul 19, 2015)

chauncey said:


> Panoramics can mean many things...from BIF series, to a large, multipart Dove to an assembled,
> macro shot Orchid. All are over 40" @ 300ppi. Click to view full size.



+ 1 lovely pics


----------



## zim (Jul 19, 2015)

Mickat said:


> Here are some more from my trip to the centre of Aus.



First pic, fabulous


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 19, 2015)

This is from 2009 and from a Canon XSi and I believe the kit lens. Completely hand held and stitched in photoshop. I've never printed it as it is huge (48" x 12" I think.). I was just starting out and playing around. Nothing special, but for me, is an accomplishment.


----------



## chauncey (Jul 19, 2015)

> Beautiful series, chauncey. Well done...+ 1 lovely pics


Many thanks guys!


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 20, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> This is from 2009 and from a Canon XSi and I believe the kit lens. Completely hand held and stitched in photoshop. I've never printed it as it is huge (48" x 12" I think.). I was just starting out and playing around. Nothing special, but for me, is an accomplishment.


I like it.....


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 22, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > This is from 2009 and from a Canon XSi and I believe the kit lens. Completely hand held and stitched in photoshop. I've never printed it as it is huge (48" x 12" I think.). I was just starting out and playing around. Nothing special, but for me, is an accomplishment.
> ...



Thanks Don.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 22, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> This processed image resulted from two identical panos of the Boston skyline, taken from across the Charles River on the Cambridge side near MIT, one shot at night and the other the next day.
> 
> "_A Day on Planet Boston_"



Exquisite.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 25, 2015)

The magnificent Conwy Castle, built in 1283 along with a whole walled town to house English settlers in Wales, at a cost of £15,000. That equates to £9,000,000 now, but you can't really make a direct comparison on monetary values from such a long time ago. You could easily put another 0 on the end of that now in real terms. 

A three frame pano, shot in portrait at 28mm, using just the top half of the frame and throwing the rest away - to use the lens in a shift effect. 5DII + 28mm f/2.8 IS at f/7.1, 100 ISO


----------



## Click (Jul 25, 2015)

Lovely shot, Sporgon. Well done.


----------



## mdmphoto (Jul 25, 2015)

Quickie out of LR6:


----------



## Eldar (Jul 25, 2015)

This is a 4 shot pano @24mm with the 5DSR and 24-70 f2.8L II. I am a bit hooked on creating these panos with phenomenal resolution. The one posted here is of course significantly reduced.

This is the entrance to the Geiranger fjord, probably the most famous fjord in Norway (gigantic tourist trap, but beautiful never the less).


----------



## msm (Jul 25, 2015)

Nice one Eldar, really like that one. Also looks nicer with the smaller size, too much jpeg artifacts in the full size 5dsr images with the file limit here.


----------



## TexPhoto (Jul 26, 2015)

Untitled_Panorama1 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




SE9A0443 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Smaller by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## keithfullermusic (Jul 27, 2015)

Loch Lommond (Tutorial) by Keith Fuller, on Flickr

Canon 5DIII | 70-200 2.8 @ 70mm f/7.1 | 1/320 | ISO 200

22 Shots, Handheld

http://www.k2focus.com/blog/creating-editing-panoramics


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 27, 2015)

Click said:


> Lovely shot, Sporgon. Well done.



Thanks Click !

Harlech Castle next - from the ''Men of Harlech'' song, made famous in recent times by the film Zulu.


----------



## kaihp (Jul 28, 2015)

Vangsjøen, Øystre Slidr, Norway

12-shot pano with 5D3 and 24-70mm II, processed with Microsoft ICE v2.0.3
Full image is 23000x6038


----------



## chauncey (Jul 28, 2015)

I rarely process an image that isn't a Panoramic...


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2015)

chauncey said:


> I rarely process an image that isn't a Panoramic...




Lovely light. Beautiful sky. 8)


----------



## Freddie (Jul 29, 2015)

*Shrine Ridge near Vail, Colorado*

A quick and early test with the 5DS R along with the 17 TS-E this morning. It's an encouraging start and the image took very little sharpening. I can't really say for sure how I feel about it yet though. Many more frames will be necessary before that happens.


----------



## chauncey (Jul 29, 2015)

> Lovely light. Beautiful sky


Click, IMHO, you have superior taste...thank you!


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Shrine Ridge near Vail, Colorado*



Freddie said:


> A quick and early test with the 5DS R along with the 17 TS-E this morning. It's an encouraging start and the image took very little sharpening. I can't really say for sure how I feel about it yet though. Many more frames will be necessary before that happens.


That is one nice scene! Well done!


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Shrine Ridge near Vail, Colorado*



Freddie said:


> A quick and early test with the 5DS R along with the 17 TS-E this morning. It's an encouraging start and the image took very little sharpening. I can't really say for sure how I feel about it yet though. Many more frames will be necessary before that happens.



Beautiful landscape. I love the composition with the flowers. Nicely done.


----------



## Eldar (Jul 29, 2015)

Some really nice images on this thread!

This one almost killed my laptop. I´m still on travel, but I have to play with the files at night. This is from Stranda, with the entrance towards Geiranger on the right. The full size panorama is about 200MP and is a candidate for a large print to hang on the wall in one of our meeting rooms (after I have had time to process it properly).

5DSR, 24-70 f2.8L II @70mm, 1/250s, f8.0, ISO100 (could not carry a tripod up the steep climb, so it is shot handheld)


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 29, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Some really nice images on this thread!
> 
> This one almost killed my laptop. I´m still on travel, but I have to play with the files at night. This is from Stranda, with the entrance towards Geiranger on the right. The full size panorama is about 200MP and is a candidate for a large print to hang on the wall in one of our meeting rooms (after I have had time to process it properly).
> 
> 5DSR, 24-70 f2.8L II @70mm, 1/250s, f8.0, ISO100 (could not carry a tripod up the steep climb, so it is shot handheld)



yet another panorama that makes me want to visit the place..... Well done!


----------



## zim (Jul 29, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Some really nice images on this thread!
> 
> This one almost killed my laptop. I´m still on travel, but I have to play with the files at night. This is from Stranda, with the entrance towards Geiranger on the right. The full size panorama is about 200MP and is a candidate for a large print to hang on the wall in one of our meeting rooms (after I have had time to process it properly).
> 
> 5DSR, 24-70 f2.8L II @70mm, 1/250s, f8.0, ISO100 (could not carry a tripod up the steep climb, so it is shot handheld)



Fabulous

Is this stitched? You got a little bit of sky missing top edge, how many frames?
Must be fun zooming in and in on this!


----------



## Eldar (Jul 29, 2015)

zim said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Some really nice images on this thread!
> ...


Thanks,
It is a 7 image stitch. I only have a small laptop to work on, so the processing is not good in any way. Did not see the missing sky 

Don; Since you enjoy padling, you should come over, rent an ocean kayak and spend some time in these fjords and in amongst the thousands of islands a little further north. Trip of a life time.


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Some really nice images on this thread!
> 
> This one almost killed my laptop. I´m still on travel, but I have to play with the files at night. This is from Stranda, with the entrance towards Geiranger on the right. The full size panorama is about 200MP and is a candidate for a large print to hang on the wall in one of our meeting rooms (after I have had time to process it properly).
> 
> 5DSR, 24-70 f2.8L II @70mm, 1/250s, f8.0, ISO100 (could not carry a tripod up the steep climb, so it is shot handheld)



Great panoramic shot. Well done Eldar.


----------



## Eldar (Jul 29, 2015)

I´m a bit hooked on making panoramas of these areas I travel through these days. This is the road through Reinheimen national park (The Home of the Rein Deer), where we brought our lunch up to a height, to enjoy the view.


----------



## kaihp (Jul 30, 2015)

Eldar said:


> I´m a bit hooked on making panoramas of these areas I travel through these days. This is the road through Reinheimen national park (The Home of the Rein Deer), where we brought our lunch up to a height, to enjoy the view.



Beautiful, Eldar. I've been getting that pano bug too, lately.
BTW, you're just in vicinity to take a pano from the top of Trollheimen as well


----------



## cayenne (Jul 30, 2015)

I've recently purchased the SLR Magic's Anamorphot anamorphic lens adapter and having a lot of fun with it on video.

http://www.slrmagic.co.uk/slr-magic-anamorphot-133x-50-anamorphic-adapter.html

However, I've been thinking it might be a fun challenge to put that on and shoot panoramas with this thing.

Using the 2.39:1 stretch...maybe shoot the images to stack vertically, and allow the widescreen to do most of the work horizontally...?

Anybody ever played with panos using anamorphic lenses or adapters?

cayenne


----------



## Tinky (Jul 30, 2015)

I used to use an anamophic adaptor on my canon XM2, as it was a 4:3 chip camera, worked pretty well, mine was by a company called 'optex' I picked it up used and sold it once I moved to a proper widescreen camera for a good profit.


----------



## mstailey (Aug 25, 2015)

Near Cottonwood Pass in Colorado.


----------



## Click (Aug 25, 2015)

mstailey said:


> Near Cottonwood Pass in Colorado.



Beautiful shot. 

...And welcome to CR


----------



## eml58 (Aug 25, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Some really nice images on this thread!
> 
> This one almost killed my laptop. I´m still on travel, but I have to play with the files at night. This is from Stranda, with the entrance towards Geiranger on the right. The full size panorama is about 200MP and is a candidate for a large print to hang on the wall in one of our meeting rooms (after I have had time to process it properly).
> 
> 5DSR, 24-70 f2.8L II @70mm, 1/250s, f8.0, ISO100 (could not carry a tripod up the steep climb, so it is shot handheld)



Beautiful images Eldar, I think the Norwegian Tourist Association should be paying you to Post these, certainly ensuring I'll be coming that way next year, lovely place Norway, I've only had the opportunity to see the Svalbard part, but Norway itself will be next year, to do the place justice though will be the hard choice, needs about 2 months I'de think & then some.


----------



## d4mike (Aug 26, 2015)

I just started to work on pano's and the ones presented in this thread make me want to practice even more. 
Panos are gorgeous. 
Slowly working out how to shoot muti-row panos and just purchased PTGUI. 

This is one where I had Lake Michigan lapping at my heels at about 2:00 am, a four shot single row pano with a 6D and 14mm Rokinon. Little Sable Point Lighthouse, Mears MI.


----------



## d4mike (Aug 26, 2015)

This was my first attempt at a HDR pano. Seven panel shot, five exposures each of the Cobble Stone Bridge in Acadia Maine. Shot with a 6D and Tamron 15-30 at 15mm. I remember a lot of bugs bugging me while I took this pano and my wife laughing as I swatted with my hat and kept shooting. 

Good times.


----------



## cycleraw (Aug 26, 2015)

Here's one from the Eagle Cap Wilderness.
Yes, I carried my 5D3, a couple lenses, tripod and other photo equipment up to 8,600ft. The lake is at 8,200ft.


----------



## lw (Aug 26, 2015)

cycleraw said:


> Here's one from the Eagle Cap Wilderness.
> Yes, I carried my 5D3, a couple lenses, tripod and other photo equipment up to 8,600ft. The lake is at 8,200ft.



Excellent!


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi cycleraw. 
For such dedication to the art you reap the reward of a beautiful shot and my admiration fwiw. 

Cheers, Graham. 



cycleraw said:


> Here's one from the Eagle Cap Wilderness.
> Yes, I carried my 5D3, a couple lenses, tripod and other photo equipment up to 8,600ft. The lake is at 8,200ft.


----------



## rcarca (Aug 26, 2015)

One taken at Sounio, Poseidon's Temple, earlier this summer:



Sunset at Sounio by Richard Anderson, on Flickr

And one closer to home (for me!):



Ancient and Modern by Richard Anderson, on Flickr

Richard


----------



## Click (Aug 26, 2015)

Very nice shot, Richard. I especially like the first one.Well done.


----------



## candyman (Aug 26, 2015)

cycleraw said:


> Here's one from the Eagle Cap Wilderness.
> Yes, I carried my 5D3, a couple lenses, tripod and other photo equipment up to 8,600ft. The lake is at 8,200ft.


Wow! What a landscape and how wonderful captured. 
That's a great achievement to carry heavy stuff into that height


----------



## Click (Aug 26, 2015)

cycleraw said:


> Here's one from the Eagle Cap Wilderness.
> Yes, I carried my 5D3, a couple lenses, tripod and other photo equipment up to 8,600ft. The lake is at 8,200ft.



Excellent shot. Beautiful landscape. Well done cycleraw.


----------



## Vern (Aug 26, 2015)

Needles District, Canyonlands; 5DMKIII +100-400 II @100mm, f9, HDR, original file 8142 X 3642.


----------



## Click (Aug 26, 2015)

Vern said:


> Needles District, Canyonlands; 5DMKIII +100-400 II @100mm, f9, HDR, original file 8142 X 3642.





Lovely shot, Vern. Well done.


----------



## candyman (Aug 26, 2015)

Vern said:


> Needles District, Canyonlands; 5DMKIII +100-400 II @100mm, f9, HDR, original file 8142 X 3642.




Great panorama with nice colors and detail.


----------



## benperrin (Aug 27, 2015)

Quick one from the weekend


----------



## fugu82 (Aug 27, 2015)

Quincy, Illinois

5DMIII, 24-70 f/4 @ 42mm, 30 sec, ISO 100, f/16, 9-shot pano


----------



## candyman (Aug 27, 2015)

benperrin said:


> Quick one from the weekend
> 
> That's a really nice photo for a quick one.


----------



## benperrin (Aug 27, 2015)

candyman said:


> That's a really nice photo for a quick one.


Thanks Candyman


----------



## trstromme (Aug 27, 2015)

great shots in this thread, here are some inputs from me:
Four shots, vertical, stitched in LR5



Henningsvær by Trond Strømme, on Flickr
From a couple of years ago:
Four shots, 150mm Sigma f/2.8 macro, stiched with hugin, Enbled, Gimp



Henningsvær by Trond Strømme, on Flickr
Seven vertical shots:



Istjørni and Snøhetta by Trond Strømme, on Flickr


----------



## Ashran (Aug 27, 2015)

Budapest - View from St. Stephen&#x27;s Basilica by Giuseppe Cammino, su Flickr

On 500px --> https://500px.com/photo/119505923/budapest-view-from-st-stephen-s-basilica-by-giuseppe-cammino?from=user_library






Summer sunset by Giuseppe Cammino, su Flickr

On 500px --> https://500px.com/photo/119151635/summer-sunset-by-giuseppe-cammino?from=user_library





Sunset on Budapest by Giuseppe Cammino, su Flickr


On 500px --> https://500px.com/photo/118449727/sunset-on-budapest-by-giuseppe-cammino?from=user_library





Sunset over Budapest by Giuseppe Cammino, su Flickr


On 500px --> https://500px.com/photo/116733569/sunset-over-budapest-by-giuseppe-cammino?from=user_library


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2015)

benperrin said:


> Quick one from the weekend



Beautiful shot, Sir. Nicely done.


----------



## kaihp (Aug 27, 2015)

d4mike said:


> This was my first attempt at a HDR pano. Seven panel shot, five exposures each of the Cobble Stone Bridge in Acadia Maine. Shot with a 6D and Tamron 15-30 at 15mm. I remember a lot of bugs bugging me while I took this pano and my wife laughing as I swatted with my hat and kept shooting.



I hope the bug stings were worth it 

I feel that you've overdone lightening the part inside the arch - my brain tells me it feels wrong ot it that areas that are supposed to be at least in shadow is as light as everywhere else.


----------



## LordofTackle (Aug 27, 2015)

First one is Monument Valley, 5D3 and 16-35 2.8 II, 5 images

Second one is Lake Kaweah, California, 5D3 and 24-70 2.8 II, 4 images


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2015)

LordofTackle said:


> First one is Monument Valley, 5D3 and 16-35 2.8 II, 5 images
> 
> Second one is Lake Kaweah, California, 5D3 and 24-70 2.8 II, 4 images



Very nice. I really like your pictures. Well done.


----------



## Viper28 (Aug 30, 2015)

One of my favorite plan hunting places in the Welsh Low Fly Zone - Corris Corner


----------



## Click (Aug 30, 2015)

Beautiful. 8) Well done, Simon.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 30, 2015)

A different kind of panorama... This is the Silver Dart, first plane to fly in the British Empire. It is a 6 shot panorama, shot handheld at ISO12800 in a very dimly lit museum in Baddeck, Nova Scotia, Canada


----------



## meywd (Aug 31, 2015)

Did I say I like this kind of Panos a lot?


----------



## Click (Aug 31, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> A different kind of panorama... This is the Silver Dart, first plane to fly in the British Empire. It is a 6 shot panorama, shot handheld at ISO12800 in a very dimly lit museum in Baddeck, Nova Scotia, Canada




Very nice shot, Don.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi Don. 
Very nicely done, interesting subject. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Don Haines said:


> A different kind of panorama... This is the Silver Dart, first plane to fly in the British Empire. It is a 6 shot panorama, shot handheld at ISO12800 in a very dimly lit museum in Baddeck, Nova Scotia, Canada


----------



## chauncey (Sep 5, 2015)

Did ya ever see a purple sunset...


----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2015)

chauncey said:


> Did ya ever see a purple sunset...



Lovely colors. it's beautiful. Nicely done, chauncey.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Sep 6, 2015)

The valley just east of Logan's Pass in Glacier National Park, Montana U.S.

Full image is 39k x 13k pixels +/-

It is a stitch of roughly 200 individuals frames from on a 5DsR from the center 2/3rds using the 70-200 at 200 and f 7.1


----------



## chauncey (Sep 6, 2015)

> Lovely colors. it's beautiful. Nicely done, chauncey.


I thank you for the kudos kind sir.
FYI...that image is a photo-merge, used a 300mm lens and took a ton of images and 
merged them to a 4x5 ft. print.


----------



## strykapose (Sep 6, 2015)

I Get Twisted by Sam Yee, on Flickr

5DSR + 16-35 f4 IS


----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2015)

Great shot, strykapose.


----------



## GammyKnee (Sep 6, 2015)

strykapose said:


> I Get Twisted by Sam Yee, on Flickr
> 
> 5DSR + 16-35 f4 IS



Love this one - really eye catching composition


----------



## candyman (Sep 6, 2015)

strykapose said:


> 5DSR + 16-35 f4 IS




Wonderful panorama of a great skyline. Like the composition and colors.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi Sam. 
Great shot, I think the foreground has enough of interest to do a stand alone shot of it, that is not to say it harms the cityscape shot at all. 

Cheers, Graham. 



strykapose said:


> 5DSR + 16-35 f4 IS


----------



## bwud (Sep 8, 2015)

Old Town Dubrovnik, Croatia


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 9, 2015)

A six portrait orientated frame panoramic of the Wash just after sunrise, shot on Canon G16


----------



## Al Chemist (Sep 9, 2015)

I shot this double rainbow in a strong wind with a Zeiss 21. I did not have any good expectations for the picture but it turned out ok.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 9, 2015)

Al Chemist said:


> I shot this double rainbow in a strong wind with a Zeiss 21. I did not have any good expectations for the picture but it turned out ok.


Love it!


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 9, 2015)

strykapose said:


> I Get Twisted by Sam Yee, on Flickr
> 
> 5DSR + 16-35 f4 IS


Fantastic! I like the way the foreground and the background work with each other...


----------



## Vern (Sep 9, 2015)

Click said:


> Great shot, strykapose.



very nice - and not an easy stitching job either


----------



## DavidA (Sep 9, 2015)

A work in process. This is a view near the Vurumba Plains camp in Botswana. Handheld combination of 8 shots.


----------



## reverse_man (Sep 9, 2015)

2 shots


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2015)

Very nice picture, reverse man.

...And welcome to cr.


----------



## Al Chemist (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks Don! I always love your photos.


----------



## bwud (Sep 11, 2015)

Church of Our Lady of the Snows in Prague


----------



## sedwards (Sep 19, 2015)

my first ever pano shot .it was very hazy but i had a try anyways


5D3_4266-Pano by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 19, 2015)

sedwards said:


> my first ever pano shot .it was very hazy but i had a try anyways




Nice one, Stuart. Well done.


----------



## lholmes549 (Sep 19, 2015)

First three were taken in Northern Ireland, last one was taken in Iceland.

Enjoy!


----------



## Click (Sep 19, 2015)

lholmes549 said:


> First three were taken in Northern Ireland, last one was taken in Iceland.
> Enjoy!




Beautiful shots, Luke. I especially like the first one.


----------



## lholmes549 (Sep 19, 2015)

Click said:


> lholmes549 said:
> 
> 
> > First three were taken in Northern Ireland, last one was taken in Iceland.
> ...



Thanks! It's my favourite too


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi Stuart. 
This is a very nice shot, only thing is, you don't tell us where it is we should be yearning to visit. 

Cheers, Graham. 



sedwards said:


> my first ever pano shot .it was very hazy but i had a try anyways
> 
> 
> 5D3_4266-Pano by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 20, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Stuart.
> This is a very nice shot, only thing is, you don't tell us where it is we should be yearning to visit.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


It is a nice picture.... is it the St. Lawrence river just a bit east of Montreal?


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 20, 2015)

lholmes549 said:


> First three were taken in Northern Ireland, last one was taken in Iceland.
> 
> Enjoy!



Love them, particularly the fourth one.....


----------



## sedwards (Sep 20, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Stuart.
> ...



Yes Don that is the St Laurence . if you zoom in you can see the Olympic stadium. It was shot from on top of Mont-Saint-Grégoire looking north.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 20, 2015)

sedwards said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Valvebounce said:
> ...


I thought that was Mount St. Hillary on the right side of the panorama


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Sep 20, 2015)

Outer Port Limits Singapore, 7D & 35L from a moving ship. Middle third of the series.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Sep 21, 2015)

Hidden Lake at Glacier National Park, Montana, USA

The full size is available at https://flic.kr/p/yAP5LD


----------



## K-amps (Sep 21, 2015)

Please excuse the FB compression on this file... original is at home


----------



## Click (Sep 21, 2015)

K-amps said:


> Please excuse the FB compression on this file... original is at home



Beautiful. Well done K-amps.


----------



## Click (Sep 21, 2015)

Busted Knuckles said:


> Hidden Lake at Glacier National Park, Montana, USA



Lovely shot. Nicely done.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 23, 2015)

Blue hour along the Rhine in Basel, Switzerland as seen from the Münster Pfalz. 

"_Rhine Basel_"



EOS 1D X + 24-70mm f/2.8L II @ 59mm, f/9, ISO 400, stitched from 13 shots in portrait orientation.


----------



## Click (Sep 23, 2015)

Awesome. Beautiful picture, Neuro.


----------



## mycanonphotos (Sep 29, 2015)

*Mono Lake Pano*

6 shot horz, stitched in Photoshop, 5D3 and the 24-105L. Not where I wanted to be that morning but came out pretty good..


----------



## meywd (Oct 4, 2015)

Wadi Numeira (وادي نميرة) by Mahmoud Darwish, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 4, 2015)

mycanonphotos said:


> 6 shot horz, stitched in Photoshop, 5D3 and the 24-105L. Not where I wanted to be that morning but came out pretty good..




Very nice picture. Well done, Jason.


----------



## Julie G. (Oct 5, 2015)

Panorama taken at a small peak called "Torshammaren", "Thor's hammer" in English.





Panorama of my home town, Arendal


----------



## Click (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice shots, Julie. I especially like the first one.


----------



## CTJohn (Oct 5, 2015)

Zion National Park


----------



## Click (Oct 5, 2015)

CTJohn said:


> Zion National Park



Very nice picture, CTJohn. Well done.


----------



## risc32 (Oct 6, 2015)

more than 360 degrees atop a spinning tower, handheld digicam?


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 25, 2015)

Gatineau Hills in the fall


----------



## GaabNZ (Nov 8, 2015)

Panoramic of milky way setting into the Tasman Sea at Piha, on Auckland's west cost.



Piha pano 1 edit 2 jpeg by Gary Ashton, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2015)

GaabNZ said:


> Panoramic of milky way setting into the Tasman Sea at Piha, on Auckland's west cost.



Awesome. Well done, GaabNZ.


----------



## bjd (Nov 8, 2015)

Pano of the Aasee in Münster Germany:
Cheers Brian


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2015)

Very nice shot, Brian.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 10, 2015)

I few miles of hiking and a bit a of scramble results in a pretty great view of the Quiraing (landslip on the Trotternish Peninsula of Skye).



Quiraing Panorama by Colin Whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 10, 2015)

Beautiful shot. Well done, Coldhands.


----------



## bjd (Nov 10, 2015)

Coldhands said:


> I few miles of hiking and a bit a of scramble results in a pretty great view of the Quiraing (landslip on the Trotternish Peninsula of Skye).
> 
> 
> 
> Quiraing Panorama by Colin Whittaker, on Flickr


Great shot, I wish I was there.
Cheers Brian


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 10, 2015)

First try at an "over my head" panorama, with the images stacked vertically and then the finished product rotated 90 degrees....

The Milky Way....


----------



## Click (Nov 10, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> First try at an "over my head" panorama, with the images stacked vertically and then the finished product rotated 90 degrees....
> 
> The Milky Way....




Well done, Don.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 14, 2015)

Last of the sunlight shines on Bubwith church in East Yorkshire, England. An ancient one even by English standards, built around 1150 AD. 

A four frame panoramic, shot on a 5DII + 40mm pancake + studio Manfrotto 058. ISO 100, f/8. Equivalent to shooting at around 18mm on a single frame.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm not much of a panorama shooter but here is one from Lake Atitlán in Guatemala. Two shots with the 100mm L Macro to give me a 9,000 x 3599 px file.

I must be honest, after using the 35 f2 IS as a walk around lens and seeing the results I am getting with very casual handheld stitches I am pretty convinced I don't want a 5DSR.

P.S. Sporgon, I can't believe the amount you carry that 058 around, I hope you put wheels on it!


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 14, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> I'm not much of a panorama shooter but here is one from Lake Atitlán in Guatemala. Two shots with the 100mm L Macro to give me a 9,000 x 3599 px file.
> 
> I must be honest, after using the 35 f2 IS as a walk around lens and seeing the results I am getting with very casual handheld stitches I am pretty convinced I don't want a 5DSR.
> 
> P.S. Sporgon, I can't believe the amount you carry that 058 around, I hope you put wheels on it!



Casual freehand shooting for stitching does produce superb results, much more so than if we were casually shooting with a camera who's real format was equal to what we are creating. This most be something to do with the 'arc of movement' when hand holding; with a genuine large format that arc is much greater at the extremes of the sensor, whereas by replicating that sensor in individual segments the arc is much less. 

For my shot of the church I needed each pixel clearly defined, hence the 058, which has to go on my shoulder ! You'll no doubt be able to guess why I needed that degree of sharpness for that shot 

From my point of view the biggest problem for the 5Ds and the like is the latest software coupled with a modern computer. It is so easy to stitch well now, and deal with so many of the past issues such as ghosting and water etc. Same thing goes for printing really big. And when printing large really matters you can't beat the larger format to start with anyway.


----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Last of the sunlight shines on Bubwith church in East Yorkshire, England. An ancient one even by English standards, built around 1150 AD.
> 
> A four frame panoramic, shot on a 5DII + 40mm pancake + studio Manfrotto 058. ISO 100, f/8. Equivalent to shooting at around 18mm on a single frame.



I really like this shot. Lovely light.


----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2015)

Very nice shot, privatebydesign. Well done.


----------



## dadohead (Nov 14, 2015)

Sunrise, Loreto Bay, Baja California.


----------



## Click (Nov 15, 2015)

dadohead said:


> Sunrise, Loreto Bay, Baja California.




Beautiful picture. Nicely done.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 15, 2015)

Click said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Last of the sunlight shines on Bubwith church in East Yorkshire, England. An ancient one even by English standards, built around 1150 AD.
> ...



Many thanks !


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 15, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Last of the sunlight shines on Bubwith church in East Yorkshire, England. An ancient one even by English standards, built around 1150 AD.
> 
> A four frame panoramic, shot on a 5DII + 40mm pancake + studio Manfrotto 058. ISO 100, f/8. Equivalent to shooting at around 18mm on a single frame.



Nice picture! very nice light.


----------



## zim (Nov 16, 2015)

'Beyond the Rest'
8 frame portrait stitch pano 7D + 40mm pancake


----------



## Click (Nov 16, 2015)

zim said:


> 'Beyond the Rest'
> 8 frame portrait stitch pano 7D + 40mm pancake



I really like this picture. Well done Zim.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 16, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Last of the sunlight shines on Bubwith church in East Yorkshire, England. An ancient one even by English standards, built around 1150 AD.
> ...



Thanks Don. It turned into a beautiful, smoky evening just as got there. Depths of winter; it was only 3.25 pm !




zim said:


> 'Beyond the Rest'
> 8 frame portrait stitch pano 7D + 40mm pancake



The 40 pancake is great for panoramics, and on a crop camera gives an ideal field of view ! Nice shot.


----------



## zim (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks Click & Sporgon really appreciate your positive comments, you got me on to that 40mm and panos all your fault Sporgon ;D


----------



## zim (Nov 16, 2015)

'The smertest boat in the tred'
8 frame portrait stitch pano, 2 rows of 4, 7D + 40mm pancake

Bit of a different pano
I'm sure this could be taken with the correct lens on a single shot but I love the print resolution you get with a stitch, although it doesn't show on web posts. Maybe I should get a 5Ds and a 16-35L! ;DD

Edit: I have no idea why this looks so low resolution, there is so much detail in the original :-\


----------



## d4mike (Nov 16, 2015)

Munising Falls in Upper Michigan.

This is a four row, seven shots per row, 28 shot pano using a 6D and the 24-105mm at 100mm, stitched in LR. 
The fun part is I could have taken the same view with a 17mm, but the resolution is much better.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 17, 2015)

zim said:


> 'The smertest boat in the tred'
> 8 frame portrait stitch pano, 2 rows of 4, 7D + 40mm pancake
> 
> Bit of a different pano
> ...



How funny that you should post that picture. I've just finished another pano shot with the 40 mm pancake, and look at the name of the boat ! The 40 mm is definitely a 'vital spark' of lenses !


----------



## zim (Nov 17, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > 'The smertest boat in the tred'
> ...



;D

Lovely colours, looks such a tranquil scene

Tales of Para Handy one of my favourite books, Munro's wit is so gentle almost innocent but a great comment on a West of Scotland life gone by, so funny.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 17, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> How funny that you should post that picture. I've just finished another pano shot with the 40 mm pancake, and look at the name of the boat ! The 40 mm is definitely a 'vital spark' of lenses !



Nice picture(s)


----------



## lion rock (Nov 17, 2015)

Took a short road trip through HW 219 in WV., passed by Moncove Lake and took a series photos of the lake for stitch into a pano.
Handheld with 70-200, 2.8II.
-r


----------



## chauncey (Nov 18, 2015)

Tis a macro rose, stacked and merged to over 40" @ 300 ppi.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 18, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > How funny that you should post that picture. I've just finished another pano shot with the 40 mm pancake, and look at the name of the boat ! The 40 mm is definitely a 'vital spark' of lenses !
> ...



many thanks Don. Some people go storm chasing - I go smouldering sunset chasing !


----------



## kaswindell (Nov 19, 2015)

Copenhagen, Denmark from the top of the Church of Our Saviour - Handheld, 5 frames, 5D3+24-105 @45mm, 1/400, f/11, ISO200


----------



## Click (Nov 19, 2015)

Very nice picture, Keith.


----------



## kaswindell (Nov 19, 2015)

Pleasant Bay, Cape Breton, NS from an overlook on the Cabot Trail - Handheld, 5 frames, 5D3+24-105 @105mm, 1/200, f/16, ISO200


----------



## kaswindell (Nov 19, 2015)

zim said:


> 'Beyond the Rest'
> 8 frame portrait stitch pano 7D + 40mm pancake



Very nice!


----------



## zim (Nov 20, 2015)

kaswindell said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > 'Beyond the Rest'
> ...



Thanks Keith! 

and cool pano and so close to Glasgow!! ;D


----------



## Click (Nov 20, 2015)

kaswindell said:


> Pleasant Bay, Cape Breton, NS from an overlook on the Cabot Trail - Handheld, 5 frames, 5D3+24-105 @105mm, 1/200, f/16, ISO200




Beautiful. Nicely done, Keith.


----------



## CTJohn (Nov 20, 2015)

Sunset from South Beach...


----------



## Mickat (Nov 21, 2015)

Brisbane city - Australia


----------



## Click (Nov 21, 2015)

Mickat said:


> Brisbane city - Australia




Lovely shot. Well done.


----------



## kaswindell (Nov 21, 2015)

Click said:


> Mickat said:
> 
> 
> > Brisbane city - Australia
> ...



Yes, great color in the reflections


----------



## jbirkphoto (Nov 21, 2015)

Stonehenge


----------



## Click (Nov 21, 2015)

jbirkphoto said:


> Stonehenge



Excellent shot. Beautiful. Well done.


----------



## Mickat (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks Click & Kaswindell

Kakadu National Park - Yellow Water Billabong


----------



## Click (Nov 21, 2015)

Mickat said:


> Kakadu National Park - Yellow Water Billabong



Beautiful reflection. I really like this picture.


----------



## GammyKnee (Nov 21, 2015)

Mickat said:


> Brisbane city - Australia



That's just gorgeous - really needs to be on a wall!


----------



## MichaelG (Nov 21, 2015)

The first picture of the stairway might challenge your mind  It is created out of a 360x180 degree panorama.


----------



## Click (Nov 21, 2015)

MichaelG said:


> The first picture of the stairway might challenge your mind  It is created out of a 360x180 degree panorama.




Cool pictures. I especially like the first one. Well done, Michael.


----------



## LOALTD (Dec 3, 2015)

Looking east from the summit of North Suicide Peak in Alaska.


Taken with 5D Mk III, 28mm f/2.8 IS, hand-held. 4 or 5 vertical shots.


----------



## Click (Dec 3, 2015)

Very nice shot, LOALTD.


----------



## surapon (Dec 3, 2015)

At the Glacier National Park.


----------



## Click (Dec 3, 2015)

surapon said:


> At the Glacier National Park.



Beautiful shot, Mr Surapon. Well done, Sir.


----------



## surapon (Dec 3, 2015)

Click said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > At the Glacier National Park.
> ...



Thank you, Sir, dear friend Mr. Click.
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Sirapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 4, 2015)

At the Glacier National Park.


----------



## surapon (Dec 4, 2015)

At the Glacier National Park and Yellow Stone National Park.


----------



## surapon (Dec 4, 2015)

At the Glacier National Park.


----------



## surapon (Dec 4, 2015)

At the Glacier National Park.


----------



## surapon (Dec 4, 2015)

At the Glacier National Park.


----------



## Click (Dec 4, 2015)

Very nice series, Mr Surapon. Well done.


----------



## surapon (Dec 4, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Mr Surapon. Well done.



Thank you, Sir, dear friend Mr. Click.
Just want to share with our friend that In USA., Still have so many places/ The Most beautiful places on earth.
These were some of my Bucket Lists.
Good night, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi Folks.
This is my first real attempt at a panorama, I have taken the series of pictures before but never got a result I liked. 
This was taken November last year from the top of Pilatus, near Luzern in Switzerland. It is seven shots with 7D and Sigma 17-70 C at 17mm put together with AutoStitch.



From Pilatus _DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## bwud (Dec 30, 2015)

From a balcony at the Cosmopolitan in Las Vegas, NV.


----------



## Click (Dec 30, 2015)

Vey nice picture, bwud. Well done.


----------



## bwud (Jan 2, 2016)

Click said:


> Vey nice picture, bwud. Well done.


Thank you, sir. Nice place to stay!

Here's one from this morning (Sony A7R II, Canon EF 16-35 f/4L IS):


----------



## Click (Jan 2, 2016)

bwud said:


> Here's one from this morning (Sony A7R II, Canon EF 16-35 f/4L IS):




Beautiful sky. 8)


----------



## rubensu03 (Feb 7, 2016)

Lisbon downtown from the other side of Tagus river.

Taken with Canon 600D + EF-S 15-85 f/3.5-5.6 IS, at 85mm. 8 vertical frames, handheld.

Any comment on the picture is welcome. Specifically, I'm not sure if I went a bit far with the contrast (global and local -clarity-).


----------



## GammyKnee (Feb 10, 2016)

bwud said:


> Here's one from this morning (Sony A7R II, Canon EF 16-35 f/4L IS):



Love it - gorgeous colors.

One from me - nine shot stitch of a view of the so-called "Arrochar Alps" from Ben Dubh:




Arrochar Alps Pano by Paul Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 11, 2016)

GammyKnee said:


> One from me - nine shot stitch of a view of the so-called "Arrochar Alps" from Ben Dubh:




Very nice shot. Well done.


----------



## azhelishot (Feb 11, 2016)

GammyKnee said:


> bwud said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one from this morning (Sony A7R II, Canon EF 16-35 f/4L IS):
> ...




Really great shot...all the elements work so well together.


----------



## MShannon (Feb 11, 2016)

A few of mine, all from Scotland. All taken with my Fuji GX617 Professional & Fujinon 90mm f5.6 SWD EBC or 180mm f6.3 W EBC. Shot on films such as Fuji Velvia 50, Ilford Delta 100, FP4 125 or Delta 3200.


----------



## Click (Feb 11, 2016)

MShannon said:



> A few of mine, all from Scotland. All taken with my Fuji GX617 Professional & Fujinon 90mm f5.6 SWD EBC or 180mm f6.3 W EBC. Shot on films such as Fuji Velvia 50, Ilford Delta 100, FP4 125 or Delta 3200.




Very nice series. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## GammyKnee (Feb 11, 2016)

MShannon said:


> A few of mine, all from Scotland. All taken with my Fuji GX617 Professional & Fujinon 90mm f5.6 SWD EBC or 180mm f6.3 W EBC. Shot on films such as Fuji Velvia 50, Ilford Delta 100, FP4 125 or Delta 3200.



Very nice. My favorite is #3 - lone tree.


----------



## Rampuri (Feb 11, 2016)

Panoramics taken in Latvia and Finland:

2187 - Riga Castle, Rīga, Latvia
2197 - Interior of the Wooden Church, Kerimäki Church, Kerimäki, Finland - The Kerimäki Church is the largest wooden church in the world
2201 - Myllykoski Rapids at Pieni Karhunkierros Trail, Oulanka National Park, Finland
2203 - Arctic Circle Line, Santa Claus Village, Rovaniemi, Finland

All taken with 7D [email protected], original 360x180 degree panoramas stitched from 17 (8 + 2x4 + 1) photos, cropped.


----------



## rlaverty (Feb 11, 2016)

Mt Grinnell, GNP. Back left is the the Thompson Fire 2015


----------



## Click (Feb 11, 2016)

rlaverty said:


> Mt Grinnell, GNP. Back left is the the Thompson Fire 2015




Beautiful. Nicely done.


----------



## Rampuri (Feb 11, 2016)

Sweden, Denmark, Germany:

2206 - Skuleberget, High Coast, Sweden - The High Coast has been included in the World Heritage List of UNESCO since 2000.
2207 - Ristafallet Waterfall, Ristafallet Camping, Undersåker, Sweden
2250 - Stortorget Square, Old Town (Gamla stan), Stockholm, Sweden
2253 - Statue of Gustav II Adolf in front of the City Hall, Gustaf Adolfs Torg, Gothenburg (Göteborg), Sweden
2254 - Sunset over the Baltic Sea, Malmö, Sweden
2258 - Nyhavn Harbour, Copenhagen (København), Denmark - Traditional colourful 17th and early 18th century houses along the canal.
2261 - Am Sande Square, Lüneburg, Germany - You can see Church of St. John on the lower end of the square and one of the most imposing buildings on the square - which now houses the Chamber of Industry and Commerce on the opposite side.


----------



## Rampuri (Feb 11, 2016)

Norway:

2215 - Stave Church, Vågåmo, Norway
2221 - Løsta Viewpoint, Geirangerfjord, Norway - Geirangerfjord has been included in the World Heritage List of UNESCO since 2005.
2228 - Below the hut on Galdhøpiggen, Jotunheimen National Park, Norway
2229 - View from Galdhøpiggen, Jotunheimen National Park, Norway - Galdhøpiggen (2469 m), so called "Top of Norway", is the highest peak in Norway and whole Northern Europe.
2231 - Spiterstulen, Jotunheimen National Park, Norway - Spiterstulen (1100 m) is the starting position for many hikes in Jotunheimen National Park.
2235 - Bryggen, Bergen, Norway - Bryggen has been included in the UNESCO World Cultural Heritage List since 1979.
2239 - Preikestolen, Lysefjord, Norway


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 11, 2016)

Rampuri said:


> Sweden, Denmark, Germany:
> 
> 2206 - Skuleberget, High Coast, Sweden - The High Coast has been included in the World Heritage List of UNESCO since 2000.
> 2207 - Ristafallet Waterfall, Ristafallet Camping, Undersåker, Sweden
> ...


They are all great, but I really like the last one...


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 11, 2016)

Rampuri said:


> Norway:
> 
> 2215 - Stave Church, Vågåmo, Norway
> 2221 - Løsta Viewpoint, Geirangerfjord, Norway - Geirangerfjord has been included in the World Heritage List of UNESCO since 2005.
> ...


and again, They are all great, but I really like the last one...


----------



## slclick (Feb 12, 2016)

strykapose said:


> I Get Twisted by Sam Yee, on Flickr
> 
> 5DSR + 16-35 f4 IS



Very cool framing! Love how it stopped me in my tracks as I scrolled through this thread.


----------



## Rampuri (Feb 12, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Rampuri said:
> 
> 
> > Norway:
> ...



Thanks


----------



## meywd (Apr 16, 2017)

* by Mahmoud Darwish, on 500px


----------



## Click (Apr 16, 2017)

Nice picture, Mahmoud.


----------



## meywd (Apr 16, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice picture, Mahmoud.



Thank you Click


----------



## meywd (Apr 18, 2017)

Kuala Lumpur by Mahmoud Darwish, on Flickr


----------



## wearle (Jun 11, 2017)

To all,

Here are several panoramas I took during my trip to the Columbia River Gorge and John Day Fossil Beds National Monument in May 2017. The first was taken near the Rowena Crest Viewpoint in the Columbia River Gorge. The remaining three were taken in either the Painted Hills Unit or Sheep Rock Unit of the John Day Fossil Beds National Monument. 

Thanks for looking,

Wade


----------



## MrFotoFool (May 17, 2019)

Here is one from a few days ago. Sunrise in Tucson Mountain Park, Arizona, USA.
5D4 with 100-400 ii handheld using image stabilization. Several images stitched in Photoshop Elements 12.


----------



## Click (May 17, 2019)

Very nice picture, Fred.


----------



## cayenne (May 17, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Tinky.
> Lovely series of images, I dof my hat to anyone that stands around in midge territory, not that moving helps that much! We (my parents and I) used to visit Cumbria, the Alston moors about the end of September, early October, my overwhelming memories are of midges so damn thick over the streams that you could darn near walk across on them! ;D
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Ok, I'm just starting to look through this thread and this is old...BUT, what pray tell is a "midge"?

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## Valvebounce (May 17, 2019)

Hi Cayenne. 
A tiny flying bitey insect. Think miniaturised mosquito! 
Have a look here. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## cayenne (May 20, 2019)

Hey folks, what are the size limitations for posting to CR now?

I tried using my old preset that kept file size under 5K......but trying to post a pano and it keeps rejecting me....I reduced it down to like 3.7K, still rejecting saying too big.

Has it changed since the site update awhile back?

cayenne


----------



## cayenne (Jun 17, 2019)

cayenne said:


> Hey folks, what are the size limitations for posting to CR now?
> 
> I tried using my old preset that kept file size under 5K......but trying to post a pano and it keeps rejecting me....I reduced it down to like 3.7K, still rejecting saying too big.
> 
> ...




Pinging this thread again to try to get an answer...
C


----------



## JustUs7 (Jul 20, 2020)

View of Great Smoky Mountains National Park from Clingmans Dome. Six shot pano with EOS RP and RF 24-240mm at about 50 mm.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jul 20, 2020)

I'll join in - here's a pano shot in Forbidden City, Beijing. It's pretty wide - the original shot is 1.4m wide, before any re-sizing - so looks a little long and thin downscaled here.


----------



## Click (Jul 20, 2020)

FamilyGuy said:


> View of Great Smoky Mountains National Park from Clingmans Dome. Six shot pano with EOS RP and RF 24-240mm at about 50 mm.



Beautiful shot. Well done, FG.


----------



## Click (Jul 20, 2020)

StoicalEtcher said:


> I'll join in - here's a pano shot in Forbidden City, Beijing. It's pretty wide - the original shot is 1.4m wide, before any re-sizing - so looks a little long and thin downscaled here.




Very nice!


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jul 20, 2020)

Click said:


> Very nice!


Many thanks Click.


----------



## dpc (Aug 6, 2020)

Pacific oceanscape off Victoria, BC


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2020)

I really like this shot. Well done, dpc.


----------

